# "Woody" got upgraded!



## skyeisonfire (Oct 24, 2019)

Here it is, the upgrade to my target dummy.  I actually filmed the construction part of this upgrade.  No dummy was injured during the making of this film lolz.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Oct 24, 2019)

I've revised the original walkthrough video for better flow.  It's being uploaded and later I'll link it at the end of this video.

Let me know what you guys think of the upgrade.  Soon, I'll do a video of me actually training on it.


----------



## Randy Pio (Oct 24, 2019)

Be pretty cool to have a pivot point, below the head.  So, when you hit it; it rocks back- like a real head.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Oct 24, 2019)

Maybe so.  Just too much for the purpose I'm using it for though.


----------

